# Participant grading



## Markus D (Jul 3, 2014)

It seems as if there is a bit of a gap from being classified as a 1Dx user to a CR Geek. There could be another grade with maybe something like a C500 for over 5000 posts then for the next step say over 10000 posts you could add the CN-E30-300mm T2.95-3.7 LS. When you get to over 20000 posts then it may be appropriate to classify as a CR Geek but one does not want to jump into these sort of decisions lightly. Awarding Geek status to anyone is a serious matter. Think of the harm it could cause. 

What happens when ones partner finds out you spend so much time at CR? 
What if one has not got a partner and spends so much time on CR that there is no time left to find a partner?
What if whilst on CR, one finds out where to buy a 1000mm lens so they could peek at the neighbour whose window is not that far away and who is very hot?

There are lots of problems associated with being a Geek and hopefully there are a variety of agencies who are equipped with handling the fallout from the problems CR Geek status could cause.

Fantastic as CR is, and I do mean that sincerely, I would hate to think it caused problems for its participants.

;D


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 3, 2014)

There are many problems in the world that need to be addressed. This ain't one of them. ;D


----------



## Markus D (Jul 4, 2014)

along that vein, there are none on this site that is one of them. Just thought a little bit of humour would not go astray. 

Maybe a 'blad would be a more appropriate step! :-X


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 4, 2014)

I think that the CR Geek status started as a private joke by the admin, so you are right that its not serious.


----------



## Admin US West (Jul 5, 2014)

I added several new user groups today in order to even up numbers of members in the groups, and break out the high posting members a bit finer.

I apologize if your group changed to something you don't like, its all a compromise.

Those with over 2000 posts now have a big white user group name, except for the CR Geek Category, which was indeed a private joke. I don't think anyone can catch him unless I cheat and give myself 1,000,000 posts


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Aug 7, 2014)

Far as I can tell, everyone's name is still the same color *RED* so we're all still equal on a pretty fundamental level, eh?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 7, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Far as I can tell, everyone's name is still the same color *RED* so we're all still equal on a pretty fundamental level, eh?


 
Except for the Black Sheep who have left the group without removing their posts. Their name is colored Black.


----------



## Menace (Aug 7, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > Far as I can tell, everyone's name is still the same color *RED* so we're all still equal on a pretty fundamental level, eh?
> ...



Hi Mt Spokane Photography,

Look forward to seeing you becoming the 2nd CR Geek.


----------



## Admin US West (Aug 7, 2014)

Menace said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > RustyTheGeek said:
> ...



I think the bar will be raised before that


----------



## Menace (Aug 8, 2014)

CR Backup Admin said:


> Menace said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



I wonder what you have up your sleeve?


----------

